# Sippo Lake



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know what has been said about Sippo, but I was thinking of adding it to my spots this year and was hoping to get some info from you guys.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

there was talk of taking the dam out,[think they did remove some of it]read some where they lowered the water 4ft,


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> there was talk of taking the dam out,[think they did remove some of it]read some where they lowered the water 4ft,


You might be thinking of a different Sippo. The one that is having the dam removed is Sippo Creek Reservoir which is nearby Sippo Lake but they are not the same.

Sippo Creek Reservoir Dam (what is left of it) is just off of RT241 (Wales) at RT172 (Lincoln Way) in Massillon. It is actually a nice little park where we used to take our kids when they were young.

It is fed by Sippo Creek, which if you follow the creek about 3 miles upstream you will arrive at the source of the water, Sippo Lake. Sippo Lake is in Perry Twp. and is (loosely) bounded by 12th St, Genoa Rd., Perry Dr. and Lincoln Way further south.

The two being so close and sharing the same name are often confused, by myself included. Years ago I was to meet someone at the tennis courts in North Sippo Park. So I drove to the north side of Sippo Lake where Sippo Lake Park is located (makes sense right?) and drove all through out the park several times. Even got out and walked around and could not find a single tennis court!

Turns out "North Sippo Park" is located at Sippo Creek Reservoir mentioned above. And yes, they have 5 tennis courts. lol!


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

*Never found the girl you were meeting either huh.........Thanks for the detail on the different locations. I read about the fishing on the OBNRs maps, what they write and what you get, aren't always the same. *


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sippo lake 2 miles from.my house good channel cats small panfish may get an ok bass everynow n then lake mostly silted in 4 -6 ft average depth one hole roughly 10 ft deep


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

x2 on the channels but other than that it is over run with white perch. Heard a rumor somewhere that they were going to put hybrid stripers in to reduce the white perch but haven't bothered to check it out as I doubt they would bother.


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, if i'm not doing anything one day I't take a fly rod out and paddle the canoe around. I want to go out early, if I do i'll write in what every thing looks like.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there an decent channel action from shore during warmer weather?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes it can be decent from shore


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

We went out in the rain last night over to Sippo. I enjoy this place but it can sure be busy at times, and I don't seem to catch very much. I was blasting the little guys one morning on a white rooster tail. I'm thinking they may have been the white perch I've read about in other threads on this place.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Evinrude58 said:


> x2 on the channels but other than that it is over run with white perch. Heard a rumor somewhere that they were going to put hybrid stripers in to reduce the white perch but haven't bothered to check it out as I doubt they would bother.


Yes indeed! Except for 2017, the ODNR Div 3 Fisheries group has stocked 500-1000 wiper fingerlings annually since 2014 in an attempt to reduce the white perch population. Plans currently are to continue these stockings. There should be some good sized ones in there now so "dogsled" I would leave the "fly rod" in the canoe and try some chicken livers on a "Santee rig"(google it) in Howers "10 ft hole" with a bass rod or medium heavy spinning outfit. A 12#+ hybrid will pull your light canoe around the lake much like a dog team will pull your "dogsled"! Had one of their 26.5# daddy's-true Striper-pull my 16 ft Sea Nymph more than halfway across the face of West Branch Dam back in July 1992!(see IT in my avatar pic!) Good luck, take pics, and post results!! Anxious to hear your(potential) "success story"! 
PS-Yes, go out early, or late evening!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This lake was one of our favorite places back in the 60s. Big cats, good Bass, Chain Pickerel,and all the 3"/4" Perch and gills you want. It's also one of the lakes that is on its way out, left to Mother nature it would become a wetlands habitat. Since the dredging, nothing has really changed much. The lake continues to accumulate silt at a very quick rate. No amount of work will turn the lake into what the plan intended. Made a great mess all around by the dredging. Which caused the citizens in the area some well deserved concern.All in all a good place to take the kids.


----------



## jonathon089 (Aug 29, 2021)

Does anyone know if Sippo Lake (off of Perry Dr) is a catch and release fishing spot? Wanted to take my son, but would prefer to keep the catch!


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

It’s not catch and release only. Good luck!


----------

